# How to Buy A Puppy



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

From the prisoners of greed website. http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/


Go to dog shows and talk to the breeders of the breed you are interested in. Ask them for the names of the breeders that they would recommend. And ask them what genetic testing and medical certifications should be done for that breed. When you go to a breeder to buy a puppy ask these questions:

1. How many breeds of dogs do they breed. One is good, two is probably acceptable, no more.

2. How many dogs do they have. Ask how many litters they have every year. Ask how many puppies they sell and whether they sell any to petstores. Ask whether the breeder has a state or federal license.

3. Ask if you can see the dogs - all the dogs - not just the puppies. Many puppymills have an area where they will bring the puppies to show to the public. You have to see where all the dogs live. We think all dogs should live in the house.

4. Ask what kind of genetic testing they have done on the dogs. Ask what health certificates they have for the dogs.

5. Ask for the name of their veterinarian and call them to find out how often they see the parents and confirm whether genetic testing has been done.

6. Ask for the names of five people who have bought puppies from them and then call the references.

7. Ask if the puppies are sold on a contract and then ask to see the contract. Ask if there is a warranty.

8. Ask whether the breeder will take back a dog regardless of the age if you are unable to take care of it.

9. Ask to see the pedigree and ask how many champions there are in the lineage.

10. Listen to whether the breeder asks you any questions. If the breeder doesn't care about the home that the puppy would be going to, then you don't want to buy from them.

DO NOT, under any circumstances, buy a dog in a petstore. Our research establishes that 98% of the dogs in petstores come from what we consider to be puppymllls. You are not saving that puppy, you are sentencing it's parents to lives of misery.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes,
Those are great questions and help in deciding but my problem is after all that what if the breeder is a few states away, It would be nice to see and interact with the puppy right?
It is scarey to spend the $ and risk the health of a puppy to then decide for all the cost it is not what you expect?
Does this sound cold hearted?
I hope not, I just have cold feet since my puppy never made it to 1 yr.(victim of expensive puppymill?
So now I know even to do my homework I want it to be as close to my vision of perfect (meaning health,character,weight and looks), since I know my husband will not want to let me go thru the heartache again.
And I am 50 so this is the last puppy I think I can raise. 
Should I stick to some breeder I can reasonably drive too even though they seem to not be as friendly as the other far away?
Hopefully someone out there understands what I am trying to say and not think Iam a crack case..
Thanks, scared and confused..


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Marj,, You are always so helpful..


Andrea~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Starry, I certainly understand how you feel. My Lady is a rescue, but came from either a pet shop or a BYB. She has several major health issues like diabetes, epilepsy and a heart murmur. When that awful day comes when I lose her and must find another Maltese, I want to make absolutely sure I get a healthy one.

Even though seeing the breeder up close and personal is ideal, I think I will choose to get a dog from a top breeder with a tried and true reputation even if it is too far away to drive and visit. I realize that it may cost me more, but its worth it to me.

What state do you live in? Maybe you'll be lucky enough to have a great breeder close enough to visit.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Marj,
Your Lady is very pretty.
She is so so so lucky to have you save her.
You must be a very nice person and will have a ticket to heaven for sure.
I think the small dog rescue is fortunate that I have heard so many people adopt.
I try and volunteer food and $. I know they are happy to have any support in any form.
Well I'm in TX but finding one of the top breeders here is becoming a challenge.
Either no response or no litters upcoming or else the dog is spoken for long before it's old enough to see.
So now I must decide on long distance and hope for the best if I don't want to wait year(s?). Ughhh


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You've got some great breeders in Texas. There are several on the American Maltese Association's Breeders list http://www.americanmaltese.org/amabreederlist.htm.

We have several members who have gotten puppies from Pashes.

Rhapsody Maltese in also in Texas. http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/ They have a few male puppies available now. Tonia happens to be a member here on SM and I remembering her explaining to us once how hard it was to keep up with her emails since she travels so much to shows, so be persistant.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

When in pursuit of a quality Maltese always call and leave a message (and say when is a good time to catch you home if you only reach an answering machine) as well as do an email. Breeders seem to respond better to someone who is serious enough to bother to pick up the phone....than just sending emails. If you are truly serious about contacting a good breeder I recommend doing both....phone call as well as email.









~Carole~


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes ladies,
It can be crazy trying to stay on top of emails and all now days, I guess I sounded a little panicky.








I will keep trying and researching. Patience is a virtue.
It is probably hard to weed out people who think oh yes what a pretty dog, I want one, vs those who are serious.
And keeping long hair white dogs is no easy task. Rain,a long walk or even messy meal can result in a flashback of keeping up with a toddler!
I now need to give my Dayzie some attention so talk to you all soon!








Kay


----------

